
Disney Forces Captain Marvel on Australian Cinemas for an entire week [video] - Valmar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpPnmGYMshg
======
msie
I did some checking myself and this looks fake. It's really sad how hard
trolls are trying to bring down what they perceive as anti-men movies, shows.

